# How do you like your 7d?



## nuefox (Sep 9, 2012)

Well i have a problem  Not trying to start a spam war but here is the situation. 2 days ago, after trying both Canon 7d and Nikon D7000(no previous experience in both Canon and Nikon) i choosed the Nikon d7000 and bought it cause of it being cheaper than 7D plus 18-105 Kit lens and it felt more solid. I'm using it like crazy since yesterday and it started to feel very uncomfortable. I remember Canon 7D was beefy and it fit my hand very well. Since i'm dreaming about it right now, i really need to solve this situation. I can give it back and get the 7D for a bit more extra cash. 
Is it true that Nikon lenses are way more expensive than Canon, especially for wildlife photography?
And since 7d is 3 years old, should i keep this d7000 without buying any lenses and get one of the rumored Canon models when they release(when i have bucks for it?)
What would you do?  
Sorry for this silly situation but remorse is killing me and i swear i'm dreaming about this situation...


----------



## Overread (Sep 9, 2012)

What kind of money are you "considering" spending on a wildlife lens?


----------



## sapper6fd (Sep 9, 2012)

Nikon glass and Canon glass go back and forth on pricing.  Take for example the Nikkor 70-200 f/2.8 VRII which retails for around $2000.  The new 70-200 f/2.8 from Canon is around $2400.  Generaly I've found Nikkor glass to be less expencive, and without starting a flaming war - many people believe the Nikkor glass is better for various reasons with many of Canons lenses not being updated in a while (especialy the wide angle lenses).  

There are rumors a 7D replacement is about to be announced.  The D7000 came out fairly rescently so there isnt anything in the wind about a replacement for it coming out any time soon, but there are talks to a ***one step up*** body that may be annouced by Nikon in the coming week (the D600 FX body).  

I shoot Nikon right now (D90) and am tettering on the fence of buying a D800 or even a 5D MKIII.  I dont have a huge collection of glass that needs to be replaced and am not a fanboy of their body, that said price has a lot to do with it.  From what I've read I'd like to stay with Nikon due to the cost and quality of glass, you may want to do the same if the cash factor is an issue.


----------



## Samerr9 (Sep 9, 2012)

I had the same issue when I baught my first camera, I was between 60d and d7000 the grip was one main reason I picked the 60d, now I have it and a 5dmkii and it feels even better in hand. Now I don't like using the 60d as much because of that also  So for recommendation comfort is very important especially if you are going to shoot for long hours.

By the way, here in the UAE anything related to Nikon is more expensive (way far from the prices I see on the net) so my opinion in that wont be accurate.


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 9, 2012)

A grip will make either body much more comfortable to use.  Try a cheapo off brand grip and see how you like it.  I cant stand shooting without mine now that ive gotten used to it.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 9, 2012)

nuefox said:


> Well i have a problem  Not trying to start a spam war but here is the situation. 2 days ago, after trying both Canon 7d and Nikon D7000(no previous experience in both Canon and Nikon) i choosed the Nikon d7000 and bought it cause of it being cheaper than 7D plus 18-105 Kit lens and it felt more solid. I'm using it like crazy since yesterday and it started to feel very uncomfortable. I remember Canon 7D was beefy and it fit my hand very well. Since i'm dreaming about it right now, i really need to solve this situation. I can give it back and get the 7D for a bit more extra cash.
> Is it true that Nikon lenses are way more expensive than Canon, especially for wildlife photography?
> And since 7d is 3 years old, should i keep this d7000 without buying any lenses and get one of the rumored Canon models when they release(when i have bucks for it?)
> What would you do?
> Sorry for this silly situation but remorse is killing me and i swear i'm dreaming about this situation...


I love my 7D far more than I ever expected to. But that's irrelevant. 
The D7000 is an awesome camera. Stop second guessing your choice. Both companies make awesome cameras and lenses. Yep, some of Nikon's lenses are more expensive, but on average it's really not that much. Good lenses are expensive period. You're gonna pay thru the nose no matter which one you had chosen.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 10, 2012)

Unless the d7000 is actually uncomfortable I would say keep it,you will likely get used to the feel of it. As you know its a good camera. I have a 7d and love it, but in general your nikon gets more favourable reviews


----------



## JohnTrav (Sep 10, 2012)

I wouldn't second guess your choice.  I shoot with a 7D and dont regret it at all.  Nikon makes very nice cameras.  Eventually you will get use to the feel of it.  With my 7D it actually felt a little bulky for me at first since I used my brothers t1i before that.  But I couldn't be happier with my 7D.  I dont plan on ever getting rid of it.  Even if I upgrade.


----------

